# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT HackNight 7 Feb 2009

## acoul

Πηγή



> =======================================================================
> OpenWRT HackNight at FOSDEM (Brussels, Sat 7th Feb)
> =======================================================================
> 
> Hacker Space Brussels invites you to an OpenWRT HackNight this Saturday
> of FOSDEM 7th Feb. OpenWRT is the best Linux distribution for embedded
> devices.
> 
> The hacknight will be the oppurtunity to test the latest release RC2:
> ...

----------


## herbalizer

> Πηγή
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======================================================================
> OpenWRT HackNight at FOSDEM (Brussels, Sat 7th Feb)
> =======================================================================
> 
> ...



Υπάρχει κανένας άλλος τρελός εκτός απο μένα...;

----------

